# RONAN MT



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Any News Yet

Thanks Cindy


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

*ronan*

all i know is the open did not finish today. it is a double and a blind, the marks are thrown first, send your dog for the blind and then pick up the marks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

The qual finished Brooke vander Brake won don't know which dog. 


20 dogs to the 4th series in the Open -- I don't know numbers but I do know that Ham (Bill and Sarita Mcknight's dog) is one of them. GO HAM!!! 


52 dogs back to the land blind in the Amateur -- actually a double blind, first blind short to a bird directly in front of a round hay bale. 2nd blind to the right of the short blind, line cuts through a little piece of water and then runs parallel about 200 - 250 yards. Only 15 dogs ran as stakes were suspended around 6pm so that handlers could attend tailgate party. Molly, Ham and Biscuit owned by the Mcknights are still in  

Derby was scrapped and will start over in the morning.


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Anymore on the trial ?


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

Congratulations to Brooke VandeBrake on the Qualifying win!! 


Bente


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Congrats Brooke 


Any news on the Derby or Open ?


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

Roger Fangsrud WINS AMATEUR....WITH FC HURRICAN BREEZE...

WAY TO GO ROGER...

She also had a great open going...RJ'd...


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

check171 said:


> Congrats Brooke
> 
> 
> Any news on the Derby or Open ?



Derby:

1. A derby dog w/ something like 38 points (sorry.. don't know which dog exactly)
2. Autumn's Edaline, o/Bente Pasko, H/Brooke VandeBrake   

That's about all I know..


Bente


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

Bente said:


> check171 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Brooke
> ...


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 2. Autumn's Edaline, o/Bente Pasko, H/Brooke VandeBrake


                   

Good going on your dog Bente!

Now, don'cha think it's time you changed your avatar? 

You know once you've gone black.............


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

*RONAN*

CONGRATS ROGER AND BREEZE  
CINDY


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

Glenda Brown and FC-AFC Yellowstone Dust Devil "Twist" took 2nd in the Amateur. 

Congratulations!

Teri


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Bente said:


> check171 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Brooke
> ...


The dog with 38 pts now has 43. Knollwood Sweet Lily. Nice dog and owner (Nancy White). I think she said that is her 7th win. And 4 months to go!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Nancy on Lily's Derby win, and Glenda on Twist's Amateur second! Two great ladies from California who both do a wonderful job withe their dpgs!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Not sure how much I can remember, it was so BRUTAL HOT at the trial.

Open
1st Auggie o/h Ole Jackson
2nd Kobe o/h Bill Fruehling
3rd or 4th, not sure which was Karl Gunzer with Cole, the other was Don Remien with Berte

Qual
1st Brooke
2nd Robin Christensen with Markie
3rd Marilyn Dalheim
4th Brooke with a yellow female called Pearl

That's about all I remember.

Kris
Blacktail Labradors


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats Bente & Glenda!!  

M


----------

